# buying advice on vintage Merckx



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum, and new to cycling as well. I have bought a Corsa 01 which is drop dead sweet! The addiction started and I'm thinking of getting a second Merckx and I have some questions regarding the following bikes.

- pic 1 seems to have somekind of teamcolors, but I've never seen that colorscheme. Also, no sign of columbus sticker on the tube. Now, I've read somewhere that Merckx had licenced his brand to some minor quality bikes for supermarkets. Could this be one of them?

- pic 2 seems to have the Panasonic colors. Only I can't find any other panasonic Merckx with the name in the rounded 'Merckx' letters, only in the earlier italic style. Also: the way the brake cable runs on top of the top tube and not inside seems to be not like any other Merckx I've seen. What do you guys think?

- pic 3 is the other way around. Cool Telekom colors, but never seen on a frame like this and with the Merckx name in the older 'italic' letters.


I hope you guys fiend these questions not too stupid. As said: I'm a newby 

Thanks a lot for the help

regards


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

All you ever wanted to know about team colors: http://www.tearsforgears.com/search/label/team colors 

All appear to be legit Merckx frames. His licensing was primarily with Falcon and was in the 70's, which is way earlier than any of these frames. 

I don't recall the team of the 1st bike, but I've seen that paint scheme before on several bikes being sold in Europe. Most recently on one in Sweden. 

One thing you'll come to realize about Merckx frames is that there are no rules when it comes to paint. The schemes varied by year, by painter, and by the buyer who might have requested the design slightly differently than the standard. 

Looks like you have some great options either way though!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

kjmunc is correct.


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Thx for the advice guys!

I'm checking out the middle one tomorrow. I've checked the serial nr with the Merckx factory and it was proper panasonic team colors when it left the factory in '86.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

If you opt for the third bike, please do the right thing and throw some solid-colored handlebar tape on there. :thumbsup:


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

HigherGround said:


> If you opt for the third bike, please do the right thing and throw some solid-colored handlebar tape on there. :thumbsup:


higher ground is correct.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

If you don't get the Panasonic, could you post the price and specs?

Thanks!


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey guys,

i just bought the Panasonic. 

Ksanbon: It's a corsa extra with slx frame, size 56. For the rest it has a full Campagnolo group but I don't really know which one (if some has tips on how to recognize it: feel free), Mavic rims, rolls sadle (unfortunately a bit damaged)

I'm really pleased with it. Tomorrow i'll start cleaning it up.

Thanks again for the tips!!!


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations! The Panasonic is one of my favorites and I hope you enjoy it for a long time.

Thank you for the information - I don't feel left out now that I know it's too big.


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

You picked the best one!


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

slotnick - Nice choice! :thumbsup: I hope that you get many, many miles of enjoyment from it!


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks guys 

I can't wait to go out and ride some cobstones strips with it! It looks rea


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

woepsi...

what I wanted to say is that it looks really good in the flesh, although not immaculate. A few paint chips and some parts of the groups need a good cleaning. It's no real problem for me since I think it give the bike some soul (it's 23 years old heh) and I bought it to use for the upcoming autumn/winter and to learn how to work on a bicycle (maintainance) ...

cheers


----------

